# Two rabbits in leight lancs.



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

when i picked up my two rex yesterday i was asked if i wanted two young albino girls (not rex but she said they were part rex)

They dont live together but when in the garden they stay away from each other its just when they are in a hutch they dont get on so maybe if they were spayed and with some time they may live together.

On a down note one of them was born with a lump in her stomach, it makes her look just a little bit bigger and dosnt seem to affect her im told although i dont think she has sen a vet.

these are not my bunnies i saw them briefly last night, they are skittish and id love to be able to get them in a loving home. 

I cant give any more details but i can put you in touch with the owner, i really worry about the one with the lump as not many people will be willing to take her im sure.

if i can get another hutch id be tempted myself but as a last resort as i like my bunnies out all the time and the more there are the less time they get out which is why the lady is looking at rehoming so she can give the others more time.

please can someone help out here, i wont rest until i know they ahve forever homes.

sorry for going on but i cant stop thinking about them.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> when i picked up my two rex yesterday i was asked if i wanted two young albino girls (not rex but she said they were part rex)
> 
> They dont live together but when in the garden they stay away from each other its just when they are in a hutch they dont get on so maybe if they were spayed and with some time they may live together.
> 
> ...


Is this a breeder you got them from, the doe with the lump needs to see a vet asap 

Will they give them up to a rescue? Did you pay this person for yours?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes i paid for mine, i wasnt looking for them i just came across them and fell in love, all my other animals are rescued, she isnt a serious breeder just the odd litter i think but is now scaling down, i think she was struggling to cope so i dont feel guilty, who can say that they might not of ended up in rescue if she really couldnt manage? plus now one my be pregnant that would of been extra pressue on a rescue,

The two this thread are about are free so i guess she would hand them to a rescue but i dont know any.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Are there any rescues around leigh who can help these buns?

The lady has contacted me again, said they have been living together since yesterday and seem ok which may help matters?

Anyone????


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Trouble is you are giving her money to continue, it encourage her to breed more and she is irresponsible if she cannot look after the buns she has or offer them treatment they need  its people like her that dump these buns on the rescues to pay out for. I will see what i can do but she has to give them up free and i suggest you tell her she should not breed anymore. I'd also contact the RSPCA to not have that bun seen by a vet is animal abuse and she can be prosicuted for it and rightfully so she should not have animals in my opinion.

Can you try and get some pics of these two for me and pm me where abouts she is, i will try and see if anyone can take them.


----------



## kayj (Jul 2, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Are there any rescues around leigh who can help these buns?
> 
> The lady has contacted me again, said they have been living together since yesterday and seem ok which may help matters?
> 
> Anyone????


I am in Bolton and use to live in Westhoughton. If you can get me her details I will go in and see what can be done


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Kay, your in box is full 

I have just text her and she is happy for me to pass her number on but you need to empty your in box


----------



## kayj (Jul 2, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Kay, your in box is full
> 
> I have just text her and she is happy for me to pass her number on but you need to empty your in box


I have emptied it now:wink5:


----------

